# How to use ethernet on android



## tanveerahmed2k

In my house someone ALLWAYS turns the wireless router off, so I came up with a solution and bought a 35 meter ethernet cable
now the problem is how do I plug the ethenet cable into my phone i dont have socket


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You can't use a ethernet cable for your device. You have to run it using WiFi. Why would they keep turning off the internet?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

They think it's a waste of electricity, isn't their any adapter what so ever?? nothing at all??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Sorry but I have never seen an adapter for a ethernet cable.


----------



## Jdeadevil

What model's your phone?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

HTC Desire z


----------



## Jdeadevil

Well I know someone else said the same thing, but I've never seen a cable or slot that leads directly from the phone, but is this any help?

Can I turn the Desire into a wireless adapter? - Android Forums


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

I dont think my idea exists yet, but I will look for 20-30meter USB cables and try accomplish USB Tethering instead


----------



## SkyStormKuja

If I remember correctly, the max viable length for a usb cable is ~5 meters? You will have to chain cables together with powered hubs. =|


----------



## Jdeadevil

SkyStormKuja said:


> If I remember correctly, the max viable length for a usb cable is ~5 meters? You will have to chain cables together with powered hubs. =|


Sounds like a nightmare!


----------

